# Ein Schalter links oder rechts in HMI



## sargan26 (13 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

gibt eine eigentlich eine allgemeine Empfehlung wenn man ein HMI Bild macht wo man zB. den EIN / AUS Schalter von einem Motor macht? (links / rechts) 
So ähnlich wie bei den Ja / Nein fragen bzw. Grund- und Arbeitsteilung bei einem Zylinder auch.


----------



## MFreiberger (13 Dezember 2021)

Moin sargan26,

ich denke, da wirst Du keine allgemeine Empfehlung finden. Einzig die Information, ob ein rechts- oder linkshänder mit dem HMI arbeitet könnte IMHO interessant sein.
Soweit ich weiß gibt es mehr Rechts- als Linkshänder. Deswegen würde ich allgemein von Rechtshändern ausgehen und die Bedienung rechts neben der Symbolik (animierter Motor o.ä.) projektieren.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Dezember 2021)

Ich habe meine Schaltflächen immer so angeordnet, dass die bedienende Hand das Bild möglichst nicht verdeckt. Standard Bedienungen (Hand, Aus, Automatik, Ein, Aus, Auf, Zu, +, - etc.) unten am Bildschirmrand. Hauptschalter, Parameter, Schaltuhren und so etwas, rechts im Bild.


----------



## spsqem (22 Juni 2022)

Folgendes Buch kann man zum Thema HMI Design empfehlen: 
Bill Hollifield und 4 weitere 
The High Performance HMI Handbook: A Comprehensive Guide to Designing, Implementing and Maintaining Effective HMIs for Industrial Plant Operations (English Edition) 
ISBN-13: 978-0977896912

In USA gibt es hierzu sogar einen eigenen Standard: ISA 101


----------



## dunbar (27 Juni 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es mehr Rechts- als Linkshänder.


Meines Wissens sind es etwa 10% echte Linkshänder.


----------

